

Show HN: All Facebook Offers on one Place - JohnTitus
http://www.foibly.com

======
JohnTitus
I'm the OP. If you haven't heard of Facebook Offers, they're like coupons
businesses can post on their Facebook page. But, if you're not already a Fan,
they can be difficult to discover - so we made Foibly. Appreciate any
feedback!

~~~
Empro
<http://tnw.to/o3dt>

~~~
JohnTitus
Thanks for the writeup!

